# .45 Colt reloading



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Does anyone reload .45 Colt ammunition? What loads do you use? How do you like shooting the .45 Colt and what gun do you shoot? (Ruger, S&W etc?) I have been told and read that using a strong gun like a Black Hawk, that a .45 Colt can be loaded as powerful as a .44 Mag and if so, how does it feel to shoot something like that? 

Philbee


----------



## Tim_H (Jul 20, 2007)

Philbee,
I reload for both of mine one is a blackhawk and the other is a marlin lever action. I don't have the loads in front of me but I'll look them up this evening when I get home. I tend not to load them hot and they still buck pretty good when they go off. There are several cowboy action websites that will have some mild starting loads and thats a good place to start. Hope this helps for now. Tim


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I have a Blackhawk and like it. I use two loads. One is a 255 gr cast SWC loaded very mild. The other is a hot loaded 320 grain truncated cone cast bullet. That way, I can tell by looking if I have hot or mild loads. 

The mild load is easy to shoot. The hot load is very comfortable because of the Blackhawk grip shape.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Philbee
I'd like to caution you though not to try to make you .45 Colt into a magnum. If you're interested in reloading, first get some loading manuals from Speer, Hornady, Lyman, ect. You might also look at "ABC's of Reloading" by Dean Grennell. That's my bible for reloading information! Speer gives two set of loading data, one for Colts, and a second for the Ruger BlackHawk. From you post, I'm guessing that you have access to a Ruger BlackHawk? Keep in mind that the hot Ruger loads start to APPROACH magnum power levels, but if you need that much power for hunting, then you really should spend the money to buy a .44! Still, keep the range short and a deer won't ever know that is wasn't shot with a magnum!

If you're interested in reloading, look into getting Lee's starter kit. Buy the carbide dies. They're just a few dollars more but save massive amounts of time! If you're really interested in reloading, I'd suggest that you look into casting. Cast of hard wheelweight+tin alloy, I can push my .357, and .44 loads to about 1800fps in my rifles without leading, and I can make a box of 50 cartridges for about 3.50$. If you get a .45Colt rifle, I'd expect you could safely push a 250 grain lead bullet to about 1500fps. At short range that will knock down a deer in an instant.
Michael


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Thank you all

I am now getting into relaoding. I have purchased some new and some used reloading equipment. I have not reloaded anything as of yet but I will soon. Today was the first time that I shot my .45 colt Ruger Blackhawk with a 7 1/2 inch barrel using factory ammunition. The revlover belonged to my Dad. At about 30 yards I hit my target dead on with the first two shots. I was pleased with the gun and myself. With factory loads, the recoil was very pleasant. I can see why folks like the .45 colt caliber. Thank you all for your input. I have heard about the carbide dies and I plan to go that way.

Thanks again, ------------ Philbee


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

By the way Philbee, what equipment were you able to get. I myself use mostly RCBS tools, coupled with Lee dies. Years ago I purchased an entire casting outfit used for 80$ I've used it to make thousands of bullets. In the near future, I'm planning on branching out into more advanced bullet making techniques like making jacketed bullets from used rimfire cases, or electorplating on the jackets.

By the way, try to be care while sizing your .45 colt cases and seating bullets. The .45 cases are relatively fragile (especially the rims), so go slow.
Michael


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I picked up my first .45 colt gun this fall.... a 4 inch N frame smith n wesson. A model 25-5 I got it right and after reading some info by a well known gunsmith who makes the big guns- and invented the 475 and 500 linebaugh rounds I figured it would be great for what I want. The article stated that it was a great all around and capable combo. I already load for 38,357, 9mm, .45 acp ,44 and 41 mags as well as rifle so this will not be too tough. I may send it in and have a moon clip conversion done so I can use .45 LC or 45 acp in it. It will be a great all around piece. A few of my friends like the colt round in all manner of guns including the rifles. I may have ta look at them too now that I got one...

not the best pic but...


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Paul
No, it's a great pic and a nice looking gun. One question though. Why does it need a conversion to use moonclips? I thought they were supposed to be the thickness of the rim so they'd slip right in place. Looking at your gun's cylinder, it appears that it's not counterbored for the rims, so the moonclips should slip right into place. Not knowing any better, I would say that the gun is ready to use with moonclips now.
Michael


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Micheal- later smiths do not counterbore the cylinder to "recess the cartridge heads. The rim of the cartridge sits on the edge. That is normal and not an issue. To use moonclips a revolver must recess the thickness of the clip to fit into the space between the cylinder and the frame. The headspace is not right for the acp unless its done. In the colt/acp conversion the recess is done to the inside where the clip is recessed and the colt case will rest on the unmodified outer edge. DO a search on moonclip conversions and you can get a more detailed description. The benefit is the ability to use the acp rounds and the full moonclip is REALLY fast to reload... and somewhat cheaper shootin with the acp.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Well it seems that my lack of self control showed up yet again... That model 25-5 has a older brother now.... its almost twin in better shape in .44 mag a 29-2 









and three brothers together ...all N frame Smith & Wessons a .357,45LC and .44 mag


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Philbee said:


> Does anyone reload .45 Colt ammunition? What loads do you use? How do you like shooting the .45 Colt and what gun do you shoot? (Ruger, S&W etc?) I have been told and read that using a strong gun like a Black Hawk, that a .45 Colt can be loaded as powerful as a .44 Mag and if so, how does it feel to shoot something like that?
> 
> Philbee


I see this question, or ones like it pretty often.
Why would want to do this?

"Hot Loads" don't really make much difference, except bragging right I suppose. 
They generally not as accurate, increase recoil, burn more powder, stretch brass, bulge primers, increase pressures.

Reloading yourself to increase performance, accuracy, knock-down power (ft lbs) range should be worked up to, then stopped as you reach a point of no return.

If you have a .45 refer to the loading manuals, and safely work up.
If you want a .44 mag buy one.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Actually hunter - depending on the gun the max loads may be more accurate... as you said work up the load for the particular gun. There are some guidelines but few definitives in the world of pistol shootin. A decent .45 LC does not lack much of anything even in moderate loads for short range, momentum is a good thing in pistol loads. As I said Linebaugh has alot of experience with the .45 LC as well as the uber boomers and still likes it alot. I have friends with the rugers and they have great results with some higher loadings. It is a cartridge restricted by as you say some cases and some gun designs.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> Actually hunter - depending on the gun the max loads may be more accurate... as you said work up the load for the particular gun. There are some guidelines but few definitives in the world of pistol shootin. A decent .45 LC does not lack much of anything even in moderate loads for short range, momentum is a good thing in pistol loads. As I said Linebaugh has alot of experience with the .45 LC as well as the uber boomers and still likes it alot. I have friends with the rugers and they have great results with some higher loadings. It is a cartridge restricted by as you say some cases and some gun designs.


I totally agree, not against hotter loads, and it's good advice to do your home work on any load.
My point simply is, if you want a .44 mag, buy one.

P.S. Max powder load, 72-1/2 grains, in a 7mm mag, w/100 gr boat tail, doesn't work too well, but is impressive to shoot, lots of smoke and fire.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I think the best advice to give Philbee is to first get some published reloading manuals and start there. I think he needs to see photos of some blown up guns first before taking his first journey down the reloading trail. The internet is not the best place to start, getting information about magnum level loading. Philbee, get some books first and start reading. You have a choice of Speer, Nosler, Hornady, Lyman, Lee, ect. Follow the instructions. The manuals will teach you about starting loads and how to safely work your way up. Check out the advice on evaluating a load and determining where you should stop. I have personally held in my hands the guns of other shooters that decided they could turn their gun into a magnum! I'd hate to hear that you lost your gun, or a finger, or an eye. Reloading has become a lifelong project for me and I love it, but read the manuals first.
Michael


----------

